# مخاطر المكروبات والبكتيريا في وقود الطائرات



## محمد زرقة (10 مايو 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *


*مخاطر المكروبات والبكتيريا في وقود الطائرات و هي انسداد في الانابيب و الفلاتر وهي تؤدي إالا تأكل المعادن Corrosion ايضاوهي خطره في حالتة نموها وقد يحصل ذلك نتيجه لإهمال الفحص الدوري لخزان الوقود . *

*طعام المكروبات وهو الاوكسجين الموجود في ترسبات الماء الموجود في الوقود والناتجه عن تحولات كيميائيه . *

*الوقايه من ترسبات الماء او تكوينها :*

*- الحرص على ملئ خزان الوقود وهي على الارض .*
*- الفحص الدوري لخزانات الوقود . *
*- ايضافت المواد المضاده للبكتيريا و Anti freeze addtive .*

*http://www.fueldoctors.com/fuel.htm*
*هذا موقع يشرح عمليت تكون المكروبات *












وهذي صوره داخل الخزان 


ملاحظه هذي معلوماتي الخاصه الي اعرفها عن المكروبات والبكتيريا في وقود الطائرات وهي متواضعه .


----------



## أطلال (12 مايو 2007)

جزاك ربي خير أخي 

بس الرابط ما بيشتغل !


----------



## جاسر (13 مايو 2007)

يبدو هناك مشكلة في الموقع
http://www.fueldoctors.com
أو توقف عن العمل!


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (16 يونيو 2007)

ذلك النوع يسمي bilogical corrosion


----------

